# I'm going to cheap lighters....



## tthayil (Sep 16, 2013)

So, after using xikar lighters (1 triple flame and one single), I experienced that while a lifetime warranty may be great, doesn't matter if you lose the friggin lighter.
Once that $70 lighter was gone, I picked a $9 triple flame on the big "A" site and it's been fine. Now I was interested in getting a soft/torch dual flame and came across this:

Double Flames Slide Lighter - BuyLighters.com

Picking up 2, they're so damn cheap. Will let you know if I burn my hand off 

T


----------



## Bondo 440 (Jul 24, 2012)

I do close to the same. Cheap Zippos then throw $12 blue-jet inserts in them.


----------



## MDSPHOTO (Sep 10, 2013)

Ronson Baby!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

MDSPHOTO said:


> Ronson Baby!


THIS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Gheldan (Mar 22, 2014)

I just use my nice Xikar lifetime guarantee lighter at home, and then have cheap ones for when I go out, so I don't lose it or it gets stolen. Hell sometimes I take a box of matches with me when I go out.


----------



## Indy-hp (Feb 22, 2014)

Gheldan said:


> I just use my nice Xikar lifetime guarantee lighter at home, and then have cheap ones for when I go out, so I don't lose it or it gets stolen. Hell sometimes I take a box of matches with me when I go out.


Same here. I just bought a $9 triple jet Vertigo from my B & M for traveling. The good Xikar was too heavy for my pocket, so it has become my home lighter.


----------



## Ricardo- (Feb 26, 2014)

I got this VERY cheap from CBID and couldn't be happier. Paid 7 or 8 bucks. Won't win a beauty contest but it's reliable and flames are awesome.

Jetline New York Triple-Flame Lighter - Cigars International


----------



## Drez_ (Jan 30, 2014)

My two go to lighters:
Black-Ops Kilo Lighter - Cigars International Got it as a replacement for another Black Ops that was part of the CI Lighter Grab bag, so it ended up only being $5. Lights great and quick with a triple flame, and the freebie punch is nice.

Colibri Talon Lighter - Cigars International Won it in an auction for about $12, nice size tank and fits well in the pocket, its my regular everyday use lighter.


----------



## Old Smokey (Sep 13, 2013)

I have 2 Xicar lighters and have never smoked a cigar away from the house. Man, I gotta get out more often.

Anyway, I keep one in my man cave room and another in the bedroom for when I am heading onto the porch or patio to smoke. Plus I always have a BIC in my pocket.


----------



## C.Scott (Mar 28, 2014)

I only ever use cheap lighters! Mini-Bics are my go-to lighter, but sometimes I also use some cedar matches I got for free with CI orders, or if I really want to feel like a king I'll use my triple-jet lighter I got for $15 on Amazon :flame:


----------



## St.Pat68 (Mar 13, 2014)

MDSPHOTO said:


> Ronson Baby!


Ronson, single torch butane at the store of which we can not speak of. Less then 4 buc's with a lifetime warranty(saying you don't lose it) at WAL-MART(I was not going to say that). Not bad looking either, I wish I could post a pic.


----------



## piperdown (Jul 19, 2009)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> THIS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Again THIS!!!

You'll find many, many long time Puffers here use Ronson Jetlites. $4, light every time (even after a full washing machine cycle) and are darn near indestructible.


----------



## St.Pat68 (Mar 13, 2014)

I used my dual flame lighter correctly for the first time tonight(torch side). I must say I like it and its a good looking lighter for the price, mine is all silver and chrome. Works good for lighting pipes also.


----------



## usafvet509 (Oct 21, 2013)

I have a CI Xikar Exec that came with my Punch box, and all I ever do with this $20 thing is toast my sticks. How sad, i use matches for the light. Glad it was a freebie


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 19, 2011)

*RONSON JETLIGHT* Bought five for around twenty bucks a couple or three years ago. Lost three so far and yes,,, one went through the washer. Lit on first click. The finish did suffer some.


----------



## elricfate (Mar 2, 2013)

If you're going to do cheap, do cheap.

Get a dozen of these: Cheap Jet 1300-C Butane Lighter

Throw them out when they stop working. I have half a dozen and am still using the first of the ones I bought months ago.


----------



## elricfate (Mar 2, 2013)

piperdown said:


> Again THIS!!!
> 
> You'll find many, many long time Puffers here use Ronson Jetlites. $4, light every time (even after a full washing machine cycle) and are darn near indestructible.


I can never, ever, find any at my local walmarts. Ever. And if I do find them at some other store like Meijer, they're closer to $8 a pop. So I gave up.


----------



## St.Pat68 (Mar 13, 2014)

elricfate said:


> I can never, ever, find any at my local walmarts. Ever. And if I do find them at some other store like Meijer, they're closer to $8 a pop. So I gave up.


A lot of items you can pay online and have shipped to store, unfortunately this is not one of those items. It say "In store only" and currently "Out of stock" at my local Wal-Mart. I found mine I the checkout isle. *0003790043511 is the item number.
*


----------



## Bwill (Apr 14, 2014)

I was led to believe bic lighters use a type of fuel that does not mix well with cigars?? Anyway-

I have a lighter problem. I can't help but buy them. I have a xikar, a st DuPont maxi jet, a ronson an off brand table lighter, a lotus table lighter (my go to) and several others I can't remember. I believe everyone should have a table lighter.

As for losing lighters-I lose a lot of things but never a lighter.


----------



## St.Pat68 (Mar 13, 2014)

elricfate said:


> If you're going to do cheap, do cheap.
> 
> Get a dozen of these: Cheap Jet 1300-C Butane Lighter
> 
> Throw them out when they stop working. I have half a dozen and am still using the first of the ones I bought months ago.


Now that is impressive! Reaches 2372 degrees F, I now know how I am going to get into that safe I have been driving around with in the back of my truck. Seriously though, I had to sweat a valve onto a copper pipe a month ago (in a tight spot) this would have been perfect. :target:


----------



## CheapHumidors (Aug 30, 2007)

Double Flames Slide Lighter - BuyLighters.com

Picking up 2, they're so damn cheap. Will let you know if I burn my hand off 

T[/QUOTE]

Bleck! I hate this lighter but our customers LOVE them. They are our top seller. But be aware, there are TWO adjustment valves, one for the soft flame, one for the torch flame. I almost burnt off my eyebrows a couple of years ago because I was adjusting the valve for the soft flame while the torch was burning. I thought it was the torch adjustment screw but it wasn't. When I gave up and tried to light the soft flame again, the flame was about 10 inches long. LEARN FROM MY FAIL.


----------



## St.Pat68 (Mar 13, 2014)

Picking up 2, they're so damn cheap. Will let you know if I burn my hand off 

T[/QUOTE]

Bleck! I hate this lighter but our customers LOVE them. They are our top seller. But be aware, there are TWO adjustment valves, one for the soft flame, one for the torch flame. I almost burnt off my eyebrows a couple of years ago because I was adjusting the valve for the soft flame while the torch was burning. I thought it was the torch adjustment screw but it wasn't. When I gave up and tried to light the soft flame again, the flame was about 10 inches long. LEARN FROM MY FAIL.[/QUOTE]

I received this as a promotional gift from one of your competitors. I filled it with butane, adjusted it a bit and then set it aside for about a month. I was ready to give it away. This thread came up and I watched the video, I then realized you do not click both levers. I felt pretty foolish. Turns out it is a pretty good lighter if adjusted properly and you work it properly.









CheapHumidors said:


> Double Flames Slide Lighter - BuyLighters.com


----------



## Coolers (Nov 7, 2009)

elricfate said:


> If you're going to do cheap, do cheap.
> 
> Get a dozen of these:
> 
> Throw them out when they stop working. I have half a dozen and am still using the first of the ones I bought months ago.


I hated the chained safety cover. Much prefer this one: "Jet 1300-C Butane Lighter with Clear Tank". Can't post the direct DX link.


----------



## CheapHumidors (Aug 30, 2007)

View attachment 48809


CheapHumidors said:


> Double Flames Slide Lighter - BuyLighters.com


Nice photo! That is pretty much what it did to me. Years of working with lighters and I still forget basic lighter safety (don't light it close to your face).


----------



## McFortner (May 13, 2007)

> View attachment 48809


Houston, we have ignition!


----------



## GoJohnnyGo (Nov 19, 2011)

I went to cheap lighters about 6 months ago and I'll never go back. I've got a triple flame beast that I paid 9 bucks for and it fires more reliably than my 50 dollar name brand one.


----------



## ProjectSunfire (Mar 30, 2011)

I have a Colibri triple flame that was around 100 bux that is always giving me issues. Bought a cheapo single flame just for the golf course and I like that one much better. It actually lights every time unlike the expensive one. I'll never pay more than $10 for a lighter again


----------



## El wedo del milagro (Jul 3, 2012)

I've tried the cheap (4$) Ronsons, but I live at 7500 ft and work at 9000 ft, and they won't work up here.

All I use are Bic's and wooden matches.


----------



## Puro_Angler (Mar 23, 2006)

You can occasionally find Ronsons at walgreens and CVS. My first Ronson is at least 5 years old and still fires up on the first click. Best torch lighter on the planet.


----------



## SeanTheEvans (Dec 13, 2013)

My latest haul:

*********************************************************************************************








*********************************************************************************************

*********************************************************************************************








*********************************************************************************************

I'd imagine you can guess my recommendation. I pick these up all the time, use 'em, and ship them out to people who can't get them locally or during PIFS/Trades whatever (supposed to only mail empty). I doubt I've spent $70 total so far, and the ones I have just sitting around will last me a lifetime. I never mind if I lose one/have it confiscated either, and like others have mentioned, it* lights every time*.

I also *highly recommend* performing the simple mods if you pick up this lighter- turns an _awesome_ lighter into a *GLORIOUS* one! I ease the trigger pressure and remove the flame adjustment restriction from each "Don Ronson" I proudly own!eace:


----------



## Ky70 (Aug 21, 2012)

I'm a lighter nut...I like em from cheap to midrange to somewhat expensive. I have 33 lighters, 32 of which are butane and every single one of em works. Fuel does matter (I use Vector).

Here's a recent pic with most of my lighters


----------



## Hokie (Apr 11, 2008)

Ronson JetLight, one Xikar (found in a golf cart), and good matches.


----------



## six10 (May 23, 2013)

Ronson Jetlite here too. Can't argue with something that always works and costs less than one cigar.


----------



## Reggie (Oct 21, 2013)

If there isn't much wind, anything including a cheap bic will do just fine. But I have a Cabela's super-tanker all-weather lighter for when it's windy. It isn't fancy but it works in any conditions. And it's blaze orange so it's easy to keep track of.


----------



## penna stogey (Apr 23, 2014)

Went thru a couple of colibri light and didnt hold up, might have to try these....Is there a specific model that you recommend? thanks, P-S


----------



## hott wheellzz (Feb 7, 2014)

I picked up one of these CI's Massively Discounted Lighter Grab Bag - Cigars International I got a few nice lighters, well worth it and it is a great deal!


----------



## JRM03 (Jan 4, 2014)

Been using Bics forever. Splurged on a thunderbird insert to put in a zippo body so hope that's decent. I need to find a place locally that has the Ronsons. Seems everyone is happy with that choice.


----------



## smknjoecool (Oct 11, 2013)

JRM03 said:


> I need to find a place locally that has the Ronsons. Seems everyone is happy with that choice.


Amazon has some for $3 + $4 shipping.


----------



## JRM03 (Jan 4, 2014)

smknjoecool said:


> Amazon has some for $3 + $4 shipping.


Thanks for the heads up. I love the Thunderbird, received that today. I will check them out. Thanks for offering up that advice.


----------



## Livin' Legend (Sep 23, 2012)

MDSPHOTO said:


> Ronson Baby!


Ronnie all the way. My first cigar lighter was bought online, one of those torch/punch combos. Lasted about two months before the lighter stopped working altogether. Bought one of those Zippo butane inserts (I forget the brand name), which broke after only two uses (it did have a lifetime warranty, so I sent it in for repairs and it works fine now). But the one lighter that's never failed me is a hand me down Ronson my friend gave me, no telling how long he had it but I can tell it has seen some sh*t. It works like a charm, and feels good and solid in the hand. I'm sure I'll lose it before it stops working.


----------



## jmacn (Jan 28, 2014)

El wedo del milagro said:


> I've tried the cheap (4$) Ronsons, but I live at 7500 ft and work at 9000 ft, and they won't work up here.
> 
> All I use are Bic's and wooden matches.


Yes! Somebody with a touch of class.


----------



## tthayil (Sep 16, 2013)

So after a few weeks and a little tweeking, I love this dual flame lighter for $8. (link on original post).
Don't use soft flame much x when lighting lanceros and smaller gauge sticks. So far so good. 

T


----------



## penna stogey (Apr 23, 2014)

piperdown said:


> Again THIS!!!
> 
> You'll find many, many long time Puffers here use Ronson Jetlites. $4, light every time (even after a full washing machine cycle) and are darn near indestructible.


\

Okay, Im holding this against you, Im going to try ANOTHER lighter to the list (long list of crap lighters). Thanks for your advice, P-S


----------



## demuths1770 (Jan 2, 2014)

i actually just bought the Ronosn Jetlite at walmart and went home and did the mod to it and plan on using it to light a cigar up tonight. it seems like a really durable and i love the way it lights!


----------



## C.Scott (Mar 28, 2014)

Amazon also has a 12-pack of jetlights for $60, ($5 each), which should be more than enough to put 2 in your drawer, car, office, golf bag, garage, and have a few left over. I think I'll probably order that!


----------



## AuTechCoM (Jan 13, 2014)

Well i just lost my Xikar Executive II so I guess I am going to switch to cheap lighters as well. it was nice while it lasted but if I cant hold onto a 20 dollar lighter for more than 4 months I know that I will just loose a more expensive one


----------



## scrouds (Mar 29, 2014)

I know some guys that do the duponts. My go to are cheap torches, scored 10 for $11. Bics (or cheaper knockoffs) when I travel.


----------



## jmacn (Jan 28, 2014)

I don't understand the appeal of expensive lighters. I'd rather use a bic and spend the money on a few more cigars.


----------



## Fat Cobra (Oct 13, 2013)

Picked up a Ronson at Walgreens Friday and already love this lighter. Got the brush gun metal one. Under $5 and filled with butane. Cant ask for a better lighter at 10 times the cost.


----------



## Drgyyc (May 5, 2014)

Without knowing I picked up a Ronson while on vacation in Vegas a month ago. I didn't think I'd be able to bring it back so I gave it way... Got home and my $45 lighter bit the dust so I spent the next 3 weeks looking for a Ronson, finally found one! $14 is quite a bit more than I paid in Vegas, but still not too bad for Calgary!


----------

